# Tri Rail, But Not Me.



## VentureForth (Jun 11, 2021)

As I settle into my new life as a Floridian, I had an opportunity to take my kid and a friend of his to the Everglades for some swamp rompin' in an airboat. 

Afterwards, I discovered his friend really wanted to ride a train. So I took them to Hialeah and "raced" them to West Palm.

Even with a ton of horrible Friday traffic on the 95, I beat them by 30 minutes.

One thing I was REALLY happy to see was a little dinette on Track 2! This was a permanent little stall with good HOT food and great prices. 





Then after their arrival we went to the front of the station to see its formerly glorious fascade. Oh, lots of the platform is in dire disrepair with rusted canopies, etc. Sad, but happy to have seen what people saw nearly 100 years ago along the Seaboard.


----------



## railiner (Jun 11, 2021)

That's my new "home station"...thanks for the pics!


----------



## railiner (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 12, 2021)

> Even with a ton of horrible Friday traffic on the 95, I beat them by 30 minutes.


But I bet they had more fun than you did.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 12, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> But I bet they had more fun than you did.


That, they did!! And I'm "onboard" with that. ☺


----------



## blueman271 (Jun 13, 2021)

VentureForth said:


> As I settle into my new life as a Floridian, I had an opportunity to take my kid and a friend of his to the Everglades for some swamp rompin' in an airboat.
> 
> Afterwards, I discovered his friend really wanted to ride a train. So I took them to Hialeah and "raced" them to West Palm.
> 
> ...


That restaurant has been around since the late nineties. I remember riding Tri-Rail with my dad when I was a teenager and that little restaurant, or some version of it, was there. Good to know it’s still around.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 14, 2021)

Can a person get to the Everglades or do much there without a car?


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 14, 2021)

N


Barb Stout said:


> Can a person get to the Everglades or do much there without a car?



No, and no.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 14, 2021)

Palmetto said:


> N
> 
> 
> No, and no.


That's what I thought, but was somehow still hoping.


----------



## neroden (Jun 14, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Can a person get to the Everglades or do much there without a car?


If you're a hiker, or have the right sort of small boat. Otherwise not.


----------



## joelkfla (Jun 14, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Can a person get to the Everglades or do much there without a car?


Where a man can hide and never be found, and have no fear of the bayin' hound.
But he better keep movin' and don't stand still. If the 'skeeters don't get him then the 'gators will. 
--- Kingston Trio, 1960


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 14, 2021)

What's the current status of the Tri-Rail and its bus shuttles? There seems to be conflicting info online. Reduced schedule, no airport shuttles?


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 15, 2021)

Seemed to be a full schedule when we checked it out last Friday. I don't know about the bus shuttles, but Tri-Rail pulls right into Miami airport... Are you referring to the other airports along its route?


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 15, 2021)

VentureForth said:


> Seemed to be a full schedule when we checked it out last Friday. I don't know about the bus shuttles, but Tri-Rail pulls right into Miami airport... Are you referring to the other airports along its route?


YES.. thank you. Miami, Ft. Lauderdale, and West Palm in particular.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Jun 15, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> What's the current status of the Tri-Rail and its bus shuttles? There seems to be conflicting info online. Reduced schedule, no airport shuttles?



Only the Fort Lauderdale Airport shuttle is running. The other commuter shuttles have been replaced by $15 Uber vouchers.

Tri-Rail is running a mostly full schedule, but there are still a few trains annulled. Their website has the latest schedule.

Palm Tran and Miami Dade Transit are back to full service. Broward County Transit is running an enhanced Saturday schedule during the week for most routes.


----------



## chrsjrcj (Jun 15, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> YES.. thank you. Miami, Ft. Lauderdale, and West Palm in particular.



Miami Airport is connected by a people mover.
Fort Lauderdale has a connecting shuttle bus.
West Palm Beach has been demoted to an Uber voucher (more info here Tri-Rail )


----------



## blueman271 (Jun 17, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> That's what I thought, but was somehow still hoping.


In non-COVID times there are plenty of tour operators that run excursions to the Everglades from South Florida. This link Everglades Tours from Miami is an example of one. I’m not sure what the status of such tours are at this time.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 23, 2021)

Sadly, the paint on those old Bombardier cars are flaking pretty bad. Many could all use a trip to the paint or wrap shop.


----------

